# bride of frankenstein hair...any suggestions?



## Junit (Sep 1, 2008)

Hello fellow wig troubler. I cannot find one I can use for my costume either this year *tear*. Do a couple test runs and try different materials to get it to stand up. 

A band - Static X - the lead singer put glue in his hair to make it stand straight up. Photos | Cannibal

maybe a large large amount of super strength hair gel and spray will make it stay up enough.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

i figure i'll try a test run soon...just wanted to get some ideas of what to start with.

my own hair is very thick and pretty much straight. i think if i roll it in perm rollers and let that set it will help. then i'm already starting with a very curly base. then lots of teasing and spraying and teasing and spraying and smoothing...i'll bet it's possible...


----------



## B Scary (Sep 8, 2007)

I had to search all over online last year to find this wig but I have seen at Party City and lots of costume sites this year.

BuyCostumes.com Image Zoom

It needed some trimming and styling when I got it but it I think it turned out pretty good.


----------



## hippieonastick (Oct 22, 2007)

that wig looks much better on you than it does in all the pics of it online. 

i did see that on a lot of websites and wasn't crazy about it. now that i see it on you i might just go with that.

we're also considering putting a whole new twist on it and going as trailer park frankenstein and bride. if we did that, i would make a crown of black and white curlers (sort of like in the beauty school drop out scene in grease) instead of messing with my hair or a wig.


----------



## roguepixie (Oct 8, 2006)

I bought the same wig that B Scary has and I am going to have to trim it up quite a bit and style it also , but it isn't as bad as most of the BOF wigs out there. (which are UGGGGLLLYYYY!!!) I found this one last year online, I think from the same site B Scary mentioned and finally bought it, so now this year I am putting together my BOF outfit but if the wig doesn't work for me, then I will also need to find some super duper gel. BTW, awesome job with the wig B Scary! It looks WAY better than most BOF wigs!


----------



## bobofraser (Oct 28, 2008)

kay so here's wut u do... stuff an old knee hiugh or stoicking with newspaper to make a oval type shape on ur head. then pout a black wig on and wrap it around the stocking. it looks amazing!!!


----------



## EvilMel (Dec 6, 2007)

roguepixie said:


> I bought the same wig that B Scary has and I am going to have to trim it up quite a bit and style it also , but it isn't as bad as most of the BOF wigs out there. (which are UGGGGLLLYYYY!!!) I found this one last year online, I think from the same site B Scary mentioned and finally bought it, so now this year I am putting together my BOF outfit but if the wig doesn't work for me, then I will also need to find some super duper gel. BTW, awesome job with the wig B Scary! It looks WAY better than most BOF wigs!


I too bought that wig rather than the silly overly afro'd out wig that most places sell.

I loved it. It's not exactly what I would call authentic but it's waaaaay better than that other option.


----------



## HappyScientist (Aug 24, 2008)

You probably have your hair all figured out, but here's my two cents.
I'm horrible at hair, so last year when I decided to be the Bride I had a panic attack when I couldn't find any help on the internet on how to do my hair. My only attempt before the event was a huge failure. I had stuffed some kneesocks with newspaper to attach to my head and then brush my hair all around it to give it some height, but I couldn't get the sock to stay, so I eventually gave up, defeated. 
The night of the event I decided that I didn't care as much about height, as just getting the idea across. I ended up making little buns kinda like this(kinda):








all over my head (this is not me in the picture by the way,) You know, the fast little buns where you almost make a ponytail but don't pull it through all the way?
I made those buns on the back of my head and let them build up on eachother for some height and I left the surrounding hair out of the buns so I could tease it and pull it back to cover up the buns. I then added my white hair pieces and voila! Kinda half-assed Bride of Frankenstein.
You can see my pic in my album here:
Halloween Forum - HappyScientist's Album: Halloween Costumes 2007 - Picture
So that's how I did it. It got the look across and people knew who I was. In fact, someone told me I was the sexiest dead person they've ever seen. (They had been drinking quite a pit however. Ha ha!)


----------



## Mrs.Anthony337 (Aug 27, 2009)

I was / am contemplating this route this year too...I am thinking good ol' Aquanet Hairspray (a ton) and teasing and ratting...it will suck a$$ brushing it out later, but with enough work, patience - should be able to get a good look with it.


----------



## Mizerella (Aug 6, 2009)

I ran into the same problem. I ended up really trimming the wig alot. Here is the only pic I have of it.


----------



## MHooch (Jun 15, 2007)

Mrs.Anthony337 said:


> I was / am contemplating this route this year too...I am thinking good ol' Aquanet Hairspray (a ton) and teasing and ratting...it will suck a$$ brushing it out later, but with enough work, patience - should be able to get a good look with it.


Try getting in the shower and letting the water wash out the gel/spray stuff and wash and condition it before you try brushing it out. That might help.


----------



## halloween_sucks_in_the_uk (Sep 28, 2008)

found this link, somebody asking the same question has a lot of replies with tips and how to's

craftgrrl: Bride of Frankenstein Halloween hair help


----------



## MakeFace (Oct 8, 2009)

Hey there, a suggestion to use your own hair:
Use bobby pins to secure a long ball of yarn to the crown of your head with all the hair combed forward and back to give it a place in the middle. Tease and hairspray your hair (may be easier to do this first) and pull it upward over the yarn, securing at the top. Leave the end bit unsecured to give it the straight-up look. Use the spray-on hair colors to make stripes.


----------

